# Felt for Newbie? Z95?



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello Felt enthusiasts. I'm looking around, doing some research before i make my first road bike purchase. I'm going to do my first sprint triathlon next month, and at this point, i'll be doing it with my MTN bike. short race, not too concerned about it.... unless i can borrow someones. 

anyway, one bike that caught my eye during the research is the Z95. The LBS i'm going to will measure/fit me and help me choose based on my fit which of the 8 or so brands they carry would be the best. Felt is one of them. from what i've read, the Z95 is a good bike to start with. teh Z85 woud likely be better, but its a bit out of my price range. 

with my goals to ride 1-2 times per week, do some sprint triathlons and work my way up to an olympic tri, will the Z95 suffice? I live in a pretty hilly area so will need to keep that in mind..... 

I know the measurement/fit is very important but want to hear some feedback on this bike, and how it compares to the others in that category (trek 1.2, specailized allez, etc).

thanks!
Greg


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Get whatever fells the best. Z95 is a good bike to get some miles on, if you get into longer tri's you will want a time trial bike but sounds like you are a good year out before you will get into longer tri's. I would ride more then a day or 2 a week.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

i'd love to say i'll ride more than one day a week! but i'm being realistic as I work 50+ hours a week, have 2 little kids at home which are the priority. I also play ice hockey and also need to swim and run.

I'm coming from riding a MTN bike so any road bike will feel better. I want to get a bike that will be sufficient for the 1-2 tiems per week rides, plus be able to hold up if i do hit times of 3 x per week if i start looking to do olympic size triathlos.


----------

